# GMailfs - Store files in your GMail account!



## sailendra (Oct 7, 2004)

*viksoe.dk/code/screenshots/gmail.gif
GMail Drive is a Shell Namespace Extension that creates a virtual filesystem around your Google GMail account, allowing you to use GMail as a storage medium.

GMail Drive creates a virtual filesystem on top of your Google GMail account and enables you to save and retrieve files stored on your GMail account directly from inside Windows Explorer. GMail Drive literally adds a new drive to your computer under the My Computer folder, where you can create new folders, copy and drag'n'drop files to.

Ever since Google started to offer users a GMail e-mail account, which includes storage space of a 1000 megabytes, you have had plenty of storage space but not a lot to fill it up with. With GMail Drive you can easily copy files to your GMail account and retrieve them again.
When you create a new file using GMail Drive, it generates an e-mail and posts it to your account. The e-mail appears in your normal Inbox folder, and the file is attached as an e-mail attachment. GMail Drive periodically checks your mail account (using the GMail search function) to see if new files have arrived and to rebuild the directory structures. But basically GMail Drive acts as any other hard-drive installed on your computer.
You can copy files to and from the GMail Drive folder simply by using drag'n'drop like you're used to with the normal Explorer folders.

Because the GMail files will clutter up your Inbox folder, you may wish to create a filter in GMail to automatically move the files (prefixed with the GMAILFS letters) to your archived mail folder.

Please note that GMail Drive is still an experimental tool. There's still a number of limitations of the file-system (such as total filename size must be less than 40 characters), and it doesn't make full use of the secure internet protocols available. 


```
*home.worldonline.dk/~viksoe/downloads/gmailfs.zip
```
 8)


----------



## sujithtom (Oct 7, 2004)

Cool, Pretty useful


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 7, 2004)

hey i think this topic is already mentioned in the general discussion...


----------



## sailendra (Oct 7, 2004)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> hey i think this topic is already mentioned in the general discussion...


Well i searched the forum but came up with no results....so i posted.


----------



## casanova (Oct 7, 2004)

ok but how to signup for a gmail account would u let me know


----------



## sailendra (Oct 8, 2004)

casanova said:
			
		

> ok but how to signup for a gmail account would u let me know


Search this forum for the GMail invites thread. You cant signup without getting an invite from an existing Gmail user.


----------



## casanova (Oct 8, 2004)

hey i m trying to find that thread. i m unsuccessful till now . will you invite me plz. my id casanovaredefined@yahoo.com


----------



## svk (Oct 9, 2004)

cool info


----------



## alib_i (Oct 9, 2004)

oops i posted about this in the other thread..
i didnt knew its posted here


----------



## krazydude (Oct 9, 2004)

Nice info


----------



## infohardik (Oct 9, 2004)

*Gmail Invites*

I have few G-Mail invites. Any one intrested. contact me on Yahoo! messenger(preffered) or even an E-mail would do.


----------



## xenkatesh (Oct 23, 2004)

Can any one give me a gmail invite thread


----------



## xenkatesh (Oct 25, 2004)

I will be very pleased!!!


----------



## xenkatesh (Oct 25, 2004)

This is already mentioned in General disscusion!!!


----------

